# Onwards Sons of Vostroya (WIP)



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so I probably shouldn't be doing this, considering I still have a Salamander project to finish. But what kind of gamer would I be if I didn't have multiple projects going on? 

So here are my 203rd Vostroyan Drop Artillery. My army will be mainly centered around Valkyries and Artillery. So here they are.









My HW squads, they will be mostly mounted on those chassis in the background.









My Valk still in the box, need glue 









The ones on the left are my _other_ guard haha the 11th Modesto Guard.









The troops









Some extra guys









Oh poor sons of Vostroya, may your memory live on.









Reach out and touch someone 









My elite. 

So there they are, most of them will be taking a Simple Green bath and getting repainted. My color scheme isn't the traditional red and gold, they will all look like the snipers. Green and rusty orange. 

As always C&C is always welcome.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Cool stuff man, i like the gun chassies you will be mounting the stuff on! + rep!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking good dude i have multiple logs going on but my BT are on the back burner for awhile... i just follow the inspiration!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

For some reason i can't see the pictures! I love vostroyans, though!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Vostroyans kick ass! 'Nuff said.


----------

